# OM(F)G...Jaeger



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

This is obviously not a good week for pets - mine or anyone else's (several people I know just found out their pets may be extremely ill, too).

Anyway... Decided to take Jaeger to the vet today, partially because I'm paranoid now and partially because he's been a bit "off" lately.

He's lost 20lbs since last year (slowly, but still...). He has at some point shattered (beyond repair) a bone in his chest, although it doesn't seem to bother him (in fact, the vet said he may have been born like that for all we know). He has some subcutaneous calcifications up around his neck that, again, are not supposed to bother him.

But here's the fun part.

I decided to take him to the vet because for the past month or so, I've noticed every once in a while (not often) a bit of wheezing at night and sometimes (usually in conjunction) a bit of repeated licking and swallowing as if he were trying to keep from throwing up or something.

Well, the radiograph shows some "white spots/steaks" in his chest cavity that the vet was unable to identify. She said she's seen heart worms manifest on x-ray like that, although that's unlikely because he's never missed a dose of Ivermectin. She said it could very well be nothing. However, she ALSO said that it could be some sort of lung disease and she recommends that the specialist coming in on Friday (a specialist in reading radiographs??) take a look and write his report.

We had blood work done, too. Again, I'll get those results on Friday.

Any ideas? Anyone have experience with something like this? I'm going crazy after losing Girl last week...now this.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I think the blood work and the radiologist's insight will supply answers. Please post.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

keep the chin up alicia. let us know what's up...


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

I think I'm just about to lose my mind after the week I've had...

Good news, though (finally)!! The vet called to say that Jaeger is normal, normal, and more normal. Nothing even slightly out of the ordinary with his bloodwork; and as far as the radiographs go, while I guess they aren't "normal" for dogs in general (?), they are normal for deep chested, thin dogs. Anyone heard anything to that effect? That the structure of deep chested, narrow dogs makes their thoracic x-rays look a little different?

My vet and one of her associates had never seen that much white in the lungs before, but the specialist felt completely confident in saying that he's absolutely fine.

False alarm. I don't think I could have handled another sick dog right now.

As for the occasional wheezing, my vet doesn't feel it's cause for further testing unless it increases in frequency or intensity. And I guess the weight loss can just be attributed to our moving into a REAL house with a REAL yard and Jaeger being able to exercise himself (which means he's pretty much non-stop). Time to bump up the Innova Evo.

Sorry for the spaz-attack. I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't blame you at all.

Really glad it was OK.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Really glad to hear Jaeger is okay Alicia.....you were definitely "due" for some good news


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Great news that your Jaeger has been found to be okay. 

Do, however, request additional blood work if the wheezing, snoring, licking, swallowing and weight loss continue. I just went through the identical thing with one of my dogs. You want to check for protein leaking enteropathy. The wheezing, licking/swallowing is caused by fluids leaking into the chest, abdomen and sometimes into the legs. The condition can be managed with a strict low fat, high protein diet and prednisone. 

Best of luck to you and Jaeger. After seeing that you recently lost Girl, I hesitated in posting this response. However it's meant to be informative. I hope it doesn't cause undue worry. My Sadie is doing very well at 10 yrs. of age with this condition.


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

Pauline,

Never hesitate to post something that you think may be helpful. Undue worry or not (usually the former with me! :lol, you can never have too much information.

I will monitor him closely and mention this condition to my vet if the symptoms continue. Definitely. I'm very glad to hear that your Sadie is doing well. 

Take care. Thanks to all of you for your concern.


----------

